# "teszed az agyad"



## Saimdusan

Egy dalban halottam ezt a kifejezést. A dalnak a neve _La la la_ (Herceg, Missh és Opitz Barbi).

_Mozogjon a csípőd végre
Mert teszed az agyad, az idő meg szalad_

Itt mit jelent az, hogy '_teszed az agyad_'_?_


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

A "teszi az agyát" nagyjából azt jelenti, hogy "fontoskodik", "okoskodik", "többnek akar látszani, mint ami".
Ez kicsit furcsa ebben a dalban, de én úgy értelmezem, hogy "viselkedj természetesen, és táncolj!"

A kifejezés más változatai: "játssza az agyát" vagy "játssza az eszét".


----------



## Saimdusan

Köszönöm szépen, AndrasBP!


----------



## Zsanna

Ezen a kifejezésen már én is elgondolkodtam és feltételezem, hogy elég laza, nehezen meghatározható a jelentésköre, mert még a különböző szótárakban is elég pontatlannak érzem a meghatározást (már ahol adnak). 

Pl. itt együtt jelenik meg a "teszi-veszi magát" kifejezéssel (_nagyképű_ jelentéssel), holott szerintem stilárisan eleve nem említhetőek egy lapon, csak legfeljebb annyiban, hogy valószínűleg ez a kifejezés volt az, amit alapul vettek az új alkotásánál.
A jelentést tekintve közelibbnek érzem a _fontoskodó_t, mint a _nagyképű_t, de AndrasBP-vel egyetértve, a _játssza az eszét/agyát_ is belevegyül ebbe az egészbe.

(És a kifejezés marad ezután is valami meghatározhatatlan "katyvasz" számomra, már bocsánat a nem túl profi összegzésért.)


----------



## franknagy

Én a "teszed az agyad" kifejezést nem ismertem, csak azt, hogy "ne játsszd meg az eszed".


----------

